
Intruder tried to break in to Ecuadorian Embassy claim Julian Assange legal team - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6353833/Break-attempt-Julian-Assanges-residence-Ecuadorian-Embassy.html
======
vectorEQ
May 2016 - A cat takes residence in the embassy with Assange.

:')

i forgot what the article was about when i read this and pictured some
gentleman cat in a tophat taking up residence in the next room

